# Uncle Knackers Shows How to Pull Out a Fence Post



## UncleKnackers (Jun 4, 2010)

Uncle Knackers demonstrates an ingenious way  how to remove a timber fence post...even it is encased in concrete. After watching it you'll all want to go out to your back yards and start pulling down your fence, just for the hell of it! BE WARNED, there are near NUDE scenes and Appalling Egyptian Dancing in this video. 

Heres the Link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJYJ36VUWvQ]YouTube - Uncle Knackers Shows How to Pull Out a Fence Post[/ame]
:beer:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome. The nudity and Egyptian dancing add to it. That seems a lot easier then working them back and forth.


----------

